# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  إلى رئيس جامعة اليرموك- فوضى وحدة القبول والتسجيل

## الحصن نيوز

تفاجأ  أولياء أمور الطلاب المستجدين في جامعة اليرموك بالفوضى العارمة التي تعم وحدة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة ، حيث باشر  الطلاب اجراءات قبولهم وفقا للأسماء التي نشرت عبر موقع لجنة القبول الموحد أضافة إلى طلاب الموازي الذين أعلنت عنهم جامعة اليرموك، إلا إن الطلاب تفاجؤا بالفوضى وعدم التنسيق بين إداريي وحدة القبول والتسجيل ومسجلي التخصصات والأمن الجامعي. وسادت حالة من الهستيريا داخل مبنى القبول والتسجيل ،فمثلا ما حدث اليوم عند قيام طلاب كلية الحجاوي بالتسجيل ،تفاجأ الطلاب بعدم وجود مواد مسجلة لهم ( وهو ما يعرف بالحزمة الدراسية وهي المواد التي يسجلها النظام تلقائيا للطلاب المستجدين) وبقي الطلاب في طوابير طويلة وتداخلت أوقات التسجيل بين التخصصات وعمت الفوضى في مبنى القبول  والتسجيل نظرا لعدم التنسيق وتوقع أعداد الطلاب الذين سوف يقومون بعملية التسجيل.



وأنتهت الأزمة بعد ساعات وخرج أولياء الأمور والطلاب منزعجين من الفوضى وسوء التنسيق في وحدة القبول والتسجيل

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

